# too much plants?



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I got some new plants for the 5g.
and shrimps.

anyhow, is that too much?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

What, no you can never have to many plants XD


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

just hope everyone will be ok, I think if they can all survive the next two weeks i'm good LOL

my betta seems to enjoy the plants, hes swimming around and resting on them. He's still not overly active though. How active is a Betta usually anyway?

I'm thinking about changing some water this weekend to remove some of the tannin. I boiled the driftwood like crazy, but its still leaking tannin -_-;

I heard a certain amount was good for a tank, I don't mind a bit of brown, i just dont want it to be leather colored hehe


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

What kind of plans are on the far right? The little ones


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I have several 5 and 10 gallons that the substrate is completely covered in plants. Every square inch of the bottom completely covered, so no, not to much. So long as the light gets in and the plants are growing and your betta has room to swim, you are just fine.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

tlatch89 said:


> What kind of plans are on the far right? The little ones


I wish I knew o.0 I wanted something short for the front, I doubt they will survive long though, when I removed the sponge/metal i realized they had NO roots what so ever, so I hope they will take up roots. 

they would all be better in my 32g (the plants i mean) but since I dont have anything in it, or fert. i need to wait hehe


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

our 10 gallons actually grow stem plants better than the 46 gallon because of the depth. I have to trim the 10's about once a week to keep the light going into the bottom so 10 gallons with bright light are wonderful propagation tanks.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh not because its bigger.
I got two new lights for it. A flora and a life glo. Now the tank is resting and all. Ill wait a bit and slowly introduce stuff when i get my tests strips and fert.


----------



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

LurkerMom said:


> I got some new plants for the 5g.
> and shrimps.
> 
> anyhow, is that too much?


what are the small ones that u have through ur tank? i would like some of those for my tank


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Those look like either some type of sag or a grass type that isn't aquatic, not sure which.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

peachii said:


> Those look like either some type of sag or a grass type that isn't aquatic, not sure which.


if they aren't aquatic, will they be ok in the tank? should I return them o.0?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No there aquatic I've had the same ones in my tank. I forgot the name tho.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's a dwarf sagg.


----------



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

eatmice2010 said:


> It's a dwarf sagg.


thank you  im going to go see if i can find those in my local pet store


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

nice to know! I'll be able to know how to care for it heheh

so far it seems very hardy though o.0 
then again none of the plants died lol


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are the current plants in my tank:








Plus: purple cobomba


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

"Too many" plants can pull so much nutrients from the water that bacterial colonies that help stabilize the tank might have a hard time growing. No worries if its a planted tank with no fish. Even if you have fish , healthy plants will help keep the water purified. Just don't remove a large amount of plants at one time or your biofiltration might not be able to keep up with the suddenly increased available nutrients, resulting in a disruption of your nitrogen cycle. That can lead to ammonia or nitrite poisoning.

Looks like your tank is far from overplanted. Beautiful tank!
Good luck.

P.S. I love the quote in your signature line. Ghandi is a true hero.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Depending on your lighting, the glossostigma might not make it  

In my opinion, your tank is not over stocked at all


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Depending on your lighting, the glossostigma might not make it
> 
> In my opinion, your tank is not over stocked at all


In mine or hers?


----------



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

idk where to get good plants any advice?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Rauddys809 said:


> idk where to get good plants any advice?


Check out the aquarium classifieds section of this forum. Stoke88 and Peachii have excellent offering for sale cheap, among others I'm sure.


----------

